# get ryzen 9 3900x now or wait till next gen



## PandaH05 (Oct 9, 2020)

hey my friend is building a new pc he's wondering if he should get ryzen 9 3900x now or wait till next gen


----------



## therealmeep (Oct 9, 2020)

Next gen Ryzen was announced today, and it looks like it's definitely worth waiting the month until Ryzen 5000 releases.. That said, I am incredibly blown away by the 3900X I just got in the mail. The 3900X is spec'd for a 4.6 boost clock (I haven't seen it reach that yet) while the 5900X is 4.8. With the IPC increase of Zen 3, I'd hands down wait for the 5900X instead of buying a new 3900X/XT


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 9, 2020)

The thing is the 5900x is out of his budget so should he get the 5800x


----------



## therealmeep (Oct 9, 2020)

If it's for productivity like using the machine to run VMs or doing cpu intensive stuff get a 3900X, I'm not sure the 5800X will be fast enough to make up for the loss of cores. I'd personally wait as well to see if there's going to be a 5700X because $450 for an 8C/16T chip is a tad crazy when the 5900X is only $100 more.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 9, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> The thing is the 5900x is out of his budget so should he get the 5800x


sure. Always get the best you can/want to afford.


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 9, 2020)

ok ill try to get him to higher his budget but lets say he cant wouldn't it be smarter for him to get the 3900x because it has more cores and he can overclock since he has an aio also he streams so I figured extra cores would be better

also whats more future proof because he wants to get a 5700xt but wants the chip to still be considered a beast when 4000 nvidea comes out

?


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 9, 2020)

if you game at 4k, im not sure you will notice much difference on cpu.  but if you game at 1440p or 1080p its prob worth waiting


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 9, 2020)

He’s gaming at 1080p


----------



## AsRock (Oct 9, 2020)

May as well wait now, how ever the 12 core replacement is $550, the older 3900 is about $100 cheaper.

Either one should be good for gaming but personally i would get the 5900.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 9, 2020)

i just brought a 3900x a few weeks ago payed £388 for it the new 5900x is gonna be £550 but its upto 24% faster so is 24% faster worth the extra £162 i dont know but i know the 3900x is a wonderful thing  . if playing 1080p do he need a 12 core processor a 5800 may be better i game but i got the 3900x for image processing. a overclocked 3900x performs very well it closes the % down by at least 10% shorter.
here my cb20 with a 4.375 oc from yesterday and i havnt crashed it yet so theres more just in case anyones interested .


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 9, 2020)

Let me repeat myself from previous threads ~ Wait for zen3 to launch, *grab zen2* on fire sale!


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 9, 2020)

ok


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 9, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Mayas


Incans.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 9, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Incans.



HAHA.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 10, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> hey my friend is building a new pc he's wondering if he should get ryzen 9 3900x now or wait till next gen


This all depending on what the primary usage of the system will be, and the how often your friend is doing upgrades.

If gaming is the all to want, even the 5600X will be better at gaming against 3900X. And it’s not like you have 6core/6threads. It’s a 6core/12thread CPU.
Plus the uplifted IPC and frequency of ZEN3 cores will place the 5600X real close (my estimation) to 3700X all core performance. And all this with <90W total draw against the 140W total draw of 3900X.

So, In terms of gaming even the 5600X will be faster than any ZEN2 CPU. It’s easy to calculate this by the IPC and frequency uplift.
In terms of all core performance its more complicated as we don’t know yet the all core frequency that these ZEN3 will sustain.

I think that waiting at this point is wiser.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Since when is the 3900X a Graphic Card?


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 11, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Since when is the 3900X a Graphic Card?


Its not. Neither the 5600X
The topic is about CPU, and I’m talking about them...
For you info, 3 days ago AMD launched ZEN3 line, Ryzen 5000 series. So a 5600X (not XT) is a 6core/12thread CPU.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 11, 2020)

Zen 3 just got announced, it would be better to wait.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Its not. Neither the 5600X
> The topic is about CPU, and I’m talking about them...
> For you info, 3 days ago AMD launched ZEN3 line, Ryzen 5000 series. So a 5600X (not XT) is a 6core/12thread CPU.


You missed the sarcasm as this talk about CPU's is in the Graphics Card section.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 12, 2020)

Moved this thread to a more suitable place.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 12, 2020)

I would wait personally.  If you are dropping $400 on a CPU, seriously, whats another $150? its a long term purchase. these are the last big gains we will see in a long time imo.  back to the old yearly 5% increases after this release.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 12, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> these are the last big gains we will see in a long time imo.  back to the old yearly 5% increases after this release.



Nobody can predict the future, but that's exactly what I suspect too. The biggest performance gains come from new architectures rather than node shrinks or refreshes. Zen 3 is the platform to upgrade to if you want a processor that will last for the best part of a decade.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 12, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> The biggest performance gains come from new architectures rather than node shrinks or refreshes. Zen 3 is the platform to upgrade to if you want a processor that will last for the best part of a decade.


Yes, but shrinking nodes gives potential. Although AMD managed to gain almost 20% more IPC just from architecture tweaks. But also gained another 20% of performance/watt. That one I assume was from the more mature same node, along with architectural changes.

I do not believe myself that next gens are going to manage only 5% of uplifts. Maybe 10% at least along with perf/watt improvements by keep shrinking nodes --->> 5nm. At least for AMD. Intel is struggling to straight out the 10nm node and still is on the 14nm node. At this point managing to offer any IPC gains is a miracle, hats off. Where Intel cant do squat about is perf/watt gains and thats all the node to blame.
So... CPUs need both arch + node improvements to gain a good amount of overall perf while staying on same power draw. This is how it works best.


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 12, 2020)

Wait we're back to talking about GPUs again, I honestly can't keep up


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 12, 2020)

$ to core or core to $ , it's only the 12C/24T parts that stand out from their MSRP.


----------

